# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم zzNk_Unlocker تحديثات :  zZKey Release SmartZ PRO v1.1.2

## mohamed73

*zZKey Release the NEW SmartZ PRO v1.1.2*     Hello everyone, We are proud to present our third update for our cutting-edge SMARTZ PRO module. In this update, you can _enjoy for free_ without S-OFF or void warranty of your devices the next features: ·       Direct Unlock, include counter reset, if it were required. ·       Imei Repair/Change  Just one magic click operation,_ no pains, no headache_.    _New  zZKey dongles will come pre-activated with “SmartZ Pro”, you do not  need to pay any extra money at all. Already registered ones require  activation in order to use SmartZ Pro._   *ONLY USB CABLE REQUIRED*   *What’s new in this update?* ------------------------------------------ *HTC 0P6B800 {**Direct Unlock, IMEI Repair} HTC 0P8B100 {IMEI Repair} HTC 0P8B210 {**Direct Unlock, IMEI Repair} HTC 0PFH100 {Direct Unlock, IMEI Repair} HTC 0PFH200 {**Direct Unlock, IMEI Repair} HTC 9060 {Direct Unlock, IMEI Repair} HTC Butterfly S {Direct Unlock, IMEI Repair} HTC Desire EYE {Direct Unlock, IMEI Repair} HTC DLXPLUS_U {**Direct Unlock, IMEI Repair} HTC DLXPLUS_UL {Direct Unlock, IMEI Repair} HTC EYE {**Direct Unlock, IMEI Repair} HTC EYE 4G LTE {Direct Unlock, IMEI Repair} HTC EYE_TUHL {Direct Unlock, IMEI Repair} HTC EYE_UL {**Direct Unlock, IMEI Repair} HTC M8_EYE_TUHL {**Direct Unlock, IMEI Repair} HTC M8_EYE_UHL {Direct Unlock, IMEI Repair} HTC M8_MINI_UL {Direct Unlock, IMEI Repair} HTC M8_MINI_WL {IMEI Repair} HTC M8Et {Direct Unlock, IMEI Repair} HTC M8MINn {IMEI Repair} HTC One Mini 2 {Direct Unlock, IMEI Repair} HTC One Remix {IMEI Repair} HTC PO68200 {Direct Unlock, IMEI Repair} HTC PO68220 {Direct Unlock, IMEI Repair}* ----------------------------------     *DISCLAIMER:*
-------------------------- *The change    IMEI/MEID option has been created by our zZ-Team only with the objective    of repair the original IMEI/MEID. Any illegal use with the IMEI/MEID,    changes or modifications of the original IMEI, are on their own    responsibility. Our zZ-Team no assumes responsibility to misuse of this    software.*    _In order to activate SmartZ Pro, contact your nearest reseller for prices._  *Important:* Regular free updates will be release now for SmartZ PRO, the old SmartZ module is going to be discontinued.    *Download الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ], click in "Download Center" button...* then download the Update SMART_PROZ_v1.1.2.rar from الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   ** Update dongle is Required* 
-----------------------------------
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  SmartZ PRO activation {link}
-----------------------------------
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] SmartZ PRO Activation {link}
----------------------------------- *We have 2 new Reseller for Venezuela:*
----------------------------------------- *McboUnlock (VENEZUELA)*
Contact Name: Maikel Ballestero
Website: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] (PROZ Activation direct link)
Sonork: DjBrothers
Skype: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Whatsapp: +58-4146114318   +58-2616159922
Phone: +58-4122384682
------------------------------------------ 
------------------------------------------ *GSM Unlock Venezuela*
Contact Name: Jose Daniel Aviles
Website: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] (PROZ Activation direct link)
Sonork: 100.1619308
Email: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Whatsapp: +58-4143003313
------------------------------------------ 
------------------------------------------
IMEI Source®
Country: Bangladesh, China, Hong Kong. 
Contact Name: Foysal Mahmud
e-mail: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
web: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Tel: +8801712688009
Sonork: 100.1602000
Skype: imeisource
WhatsApp: +8801712688009
Spoken languages: languages: English, Bengali, Hindi
------------------------------------------ 
------------------------------------------
Americantel  *worldwide*
Website: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] (PROZ Activation link)
Sonork: 100.1619308
Email: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Whatsapp: +50588546832
ICQ: 587167421
Skype: americantel1
Sonork: 100.1584266
Twitter: @baseunlock
-----------------------------------    
SURPRISE AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FREE CREDITS FOR MOST SUCESSFUL USER REPORT
1- @الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] -> PROZ Activation Free
2- @الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]-> 10 FREE Credits
3- @الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] -> 5 FREE Credits
4- @الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] -> 5 FREE Credits
5- @الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] -> 5 FREE Credits  *Please Contact US**!!!*   Do You Want free zZKey  credits? Of course is your turn now, report success logs of *Huawei Module*,  *SMARTZ PRO Module* and you will be the next winner!!!
--------------------------------- *Now, Follow US On The Social Networks!!!* Twitter: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Facebook:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Youtube:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*Instagram: ZZKEYTEAM*   *Best Regards
zZKey Team*

----------


## mohamed73

*Firmwares added in this update zZKey Release the NEW SmartZ PRO v1.1.2*  *HTC Butterfly S (DLXPLUS_U) (PO68220) (9060)*
PO68IMG_DLXPLUS_U_K44_SENSE60_MR_hTC_Asia_WWE_4.10  .707.113_Radio_4T.31.3218.26_10.33J.1718.01D_relea  se_393671_signed_2_4.zip  *HTC Butterfly S (DLXPLUS_UL) (PO68200)*
PO68IMG_DLXPLUS_UL_K44_SENSE60_MR_hTC_Asia_HK_4.10  .708.1_Radio_4T.27.3218.14_10.33C.1718.01L_release  _381432_signed_2_4.zip
PO68IMG_DLXPLUS_UL_K44_SENSE60_MR_hTC_Asia_TW_4.10  .709.1_Radio_4T.27.3218.14_10.33C.1718.01L_release  _384087_signed_2_4.zip
PO68IMG_DLXPLUS_UL_K44_SENSE60_MR_hTC_Asia_WWE_4.1  0.707.2_Radio_4T.27.3218.14_10.33C.1718.01L_releas  e_387037_signed_2_4.zip
PO68IMG_DLXPLUS_UL_L50_SENSE60_MR_hTC_Asia_TW_5.16  .709.3_Radio_4T.31.3218.26_10.33J.1718.01_release_  427468_signed_2_4.zip  *HTC Desire EYE (EYE_TUHL) (0PFH200)*
0PFHIMG_EYE_TUHL_K44_SENSE60_hTC_Asia_HK_1.17.708.  6_Radio_1.22.213311711.14G_20.58.00231.00_F_releas  e_398345_signed_2_4.zip
0PFHIMG_EYE_TUHL_K44_SENSE60_hTC_Asia_WWE_1.17.707  .9_Radio_1.23.213311711.05G_20.58.00231.00_F_relea  se_399590_signed_2_4.zip
0PFHIMG_EYE_TUHL_L50_SENSE60_MR_hTC_Asia_TW_2.19.7   09.2_Radio_1.23.213311711.05G_20.58.00231.00_F_rel   ease_448003_signed_2_4.zip  *HTC Desire EYE (EYE_UL) (0PFH100)*
0PFHIMG_EYE_UL_K44_SENSE60_ATT_Cingular_US_1.15.50   2.7_Radio_4.0.U60526A1%4041003A_40.27.C33030.02_F_   release_398734_signed_2_4.zip
0PFHIMG_EYE_UL_K44_SENSE60_H3G_UK_1.17.771.9_Radio  _1.22.213311581.29G_20.57.4205.01_F_release_399541  _signed_2_4.zip
0PFHIMG_EYE_UL_K44_SENSE60_HTC_Europe_1.17.401.5_R  adio_1.22.213311581.07G_20.57.4205.01_F_release_39  7991_signed_2_4.zip
0PFHIMG_EYE_UL_K44_SENSE60_O2_DE_1.17.207.9_Radio_  1.22.213311581.29G_20.57.4205.01_F_release_399546_  signed_2_4.zip
0PFHIMG_EYE_UL_K44_SENSE60_Vodafone_CH-DE_1.17.166.9_Radio_1.22.213311581.29G_20.57.4205.  01_F_release_399523_signed_2_4.zip
0PFHIMG_EYE_UL_L50_SENSE60_ATT_MR_Cingular_US_2.09   .502.3_Radio_4.0.U605641%4050528.2A_40.50.C33069.0   2_F_release_448671_signed_2_4.zip
0PFHIMG_EYE_UL_L50_SENSE60_MR_O2_DE_2.19.207.3_Rad  io_1.27.213311581.09G_20.59.4205.01_F_release_4479  71_signed_2_4.zip
0PFHIMG_EYE_UL_L50_SENSE60_MR_Vodafone_CH-DE_2.19.166.3_Radio_1.27.213311581.09G_20.59.4205.  01_F_release_449053_signed_2_4.zip
RUU_EYE_UL_L50_SENSE60_ATT_MR_Cingular_US_2.09.502   .3_Radio_4.0.U605641%4050528.2A_40.50.C33069.02_F_   release_448671_signed_2.exe  *HTC EYE (M8_EYE_UHL) (0P6B900)*
0P6BIMG_M8_EYE_UHL_K444_SENSE60_HTCCN_CHS_CU_1.80.   1402.1_Radio_1.22.213311711.29G_20.58.00231.00_F_r   elease_398915_signed_2_4.zip
0P6BIMG_M8_EYE_UHL_K444_SENSE60_hTC_Asia_India_1.8   0.720.1_Radio_1.22.213311711.29G_20.58.00231.00_F_   release_398917_signed_2_4.zip
0P6BIMG_M8_EYE_UHL_K444_SENSE60_hTC_Asia_WWE_1.80.   707.1_Radio_1.23.213311711.05G_20.58.00231.00_F_re   lease_401956_signed_2_4.zip
0P6BIMG_M8_EYE_UHL_L50_SENSE60_MR_HTC_WWE_VNM_4.31   .425.2_Radio_1.29.213311711.15G_20.58.00231.00_F_r   elease_449168_signed_2_4.zip
RUU_M8_EYE_UHL_K444_SENSE60_hTC_Asia_India_1.80.72   0.1_Radio_1.22.213311711.29G_20.58.00231.00_F_rele   ase_398917_signed_2_4.exe  *HTC EYE 4G LTE (M8_EYE_TUHL) (0P6B800) (M8Et)*
0P6BIMG_M8_EYE_TUHL_K444_SENSE60_HTCCN_CHS_1.57.14   00.1_R_Radio_1.23.213311711.03G_20.58.00231.00_F_r   elease_399318_signed_2_4.zip
0P6BIMG_M8_EYE_TUHL_K444_SENSE60_HTCCN_CHS_CMCC_1.   57.1403.1_R_Radio_1.23.213311711.03G_20.58.00231.0   0_F_release_399317_signed_2_4.zip
RUU_M8_EYE_TUHL_K444_SENSE60_HTCCN_CHS_1.00.1400.7  _Radio_1.21.213311501.11G_20.59.4199.01_release_39  3068_signed.exe  *HTC One Mini 2 (M8_MINI_UL) (M8MINn) (0P8B210)*
0P8BIMG_M8_MINI_UL_K44_SENSE60_H3G_AT_1.01.776.1_R  adio_1.101.1102.19.0708_10.24.4149.00L_release_389  353_signed_2_4.zip
0P8BIMG_M8_MINI_UL_K44_SENSE60_H3G_UK_2.16.771.1_R  adio_1.101.1102.17.0506_10.20.4149.00L_release_380  113_signed_2_4.zip
0P8BIMG_M8_MINI_UL_K44_SENSE60_hTC_Asia_TW_1.16.70   9.1_R_Radio_1.101.1102.17.0506_10.20.4149.00L_rele   ase_377239_signed_2_4.zip
0P8BIMG_M8_MINI_UL_K44_SENSE60_HTC_Europe_2.18.401   .3_Radio_1.101.1102.19.1017_10.26.4149.00L_release   _402549_combined_signed_2_4.zip
0P8BIMG_M8_MINI_UL_K44_SENSE60_HTC_Europe_2.19.401  .1_Radio_1.101.1102.19.1017_10.26.4149.00L_release  _400858_signed_2_4.zip
0P8BIMG_M8_MINI_UL_K44_SENSE60_O2_UK_2.19.206.2_Ra  dio_1.101.1102.19.1017_10.26.4149.00L_release_3983  75_signed_2_4.zip
0P8BIMG_M8_MINI_UL_K44_SENSE60_Orange_FR-B2B_1.18.73.2_Radio_1.101.1102.17.0506_10.20.4149.  00L_release_447888_signed_2_4.zip
0P8BIMG_M8_MINI_UL_K44_SENSE60_Orange_UK_1.18.61.1  _Radio_1.101.1102.17.0506_10.20.4149.00L_release_3  98985_signed_2_4.zip
0P8BIMG_M8_MINI_UL_K44_SENSE60_TMO_DE_2.18.111.1_R  adio_1.101.1102.17.0506_10.20.4149.00L_release_399  084_signed_2_4.zip
0P8BIMG_M8_MINI_UL_K44_SENSE60_Vodafone_CH-DE_2.18.166.1_Radio_1.101.1102.19.0708_10.24.4149.  00L_release_393899_signed_2_4.zip
0P8BIMG_M8_MINI_UL_K44_SENSE60_Vodafone_FR_2.18.16  3.1_Radio_1.101.1102.19.0708_10.24.4149.00L_releas  e_393919_signed_2_4.zip
0P8BIMG_M8_MINI_UL_K44_SENSE60_Vodafone_UK_2.18.16  1.2_Radio_1.101.1102.19.0708_10.24.4149.00L_releas  e_398547_signed_2_4.zip  *HTC One Remix (M8_MINI_WL) (0P8B100)*
0P8BIMG_M8_MINI_WL_K44_SENSE60_VERIZON_WWE_1.18.60   5.3_Radio_1.48.40.0618_2_NV_VZW_0.73_002_0411_rele   ase_383576_signed_2_4.zip
0P8BIMG_M8_MINI_WL_K44_SENSE60_VERIZON_WWE_1.33.60  5.3_Radio_2.50.40.0421_CNV_CNV_VZW_1.18_002_releas  e_448548_signed_2_4.zip  *Best Regards
zZKey Team*

----------


## mohamed73

*Here some success histories with new SmartZ PRO 1.1.2*  *Here some success histories with new SmartZ PRO v1.1.2:*  *HTC Desire EYE*   
Desbloqueando Teléfono...
Detectando teléfono...
Leyendo Datos del Teléfono... 
Manufacturer: HTC
Model: HTC Desire Eye
Android OS: 4.4.4
Product Name: cingular_us
Project Name: EYE_UL_K44_SENSE60_ATT:398734
Flash Memory: EMMC
Baseband: 4.0.U60526A1@41003A_40.27.C33030.02_F
CID: CWS__001
SerialNo: FA4B5Y805154
Secure Status: S-ON
Root Status: OK!
------------------------------------------------------------
IMEI: 355281060905xxx
------------------------------------------------------------
Desbloqueando Teléfono...
Leyendo Datos del Teléfono...
Desbloqueo Finalizado.
Reiniciando el Teléfono...
Operaciَn realizada. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Reparando Imei.
Detectando teléfono...
Leyendo Datos del Teléfono... 
Manufacturer: HTC
Model: HTC Desire Eye
Android OS: 4.4.4
Product Name: cingular_us
Project Name: EYE_UL_K44_SENSE60_ATT:398734
Flash Memory: EMMC
Baseband: 4.0.U60526A1@41003A_40.27.C33030.02_F
CID: CWS__001
SerialNo: FA4B5Y805154
Secure Status: S-ON
Root Status: NO!
Leyendo Teléfono.
Root Status: OK!
------------------------------------------------------------
IMEI: 355281060905xxx
------------------------------------------------------------
Leyendo Datos del Teléfono...
Creando Copia de Seguridad...
Descargando Datos...
Reiniciando el Teléfono...
->Por favor, no desconecte el teléfono.
Leyendo Datos del Teléfono...
Leyendo Datos del Teléfono... 
Manufacturer: HTC
Model: HTC Desire Eye
Android OS: 4.4.4
Product Name: cingular_us
Project Name: EYE_UL_K44_SENSE60_ATT:398734
Flash Memory: EMMC
Baseband: 4.0.U60526A1@41003A_40.27.C33030.02_F
CID: CWS__001
SerialNo: FA4B5Y805154
Secure Status: S-ON
Root Status: NO!
Leyendo Teléfono.
Root Status: OK!
------------------------------------------------------------
IMEI: 355281060905xxx
------------------------------------------------------------
Leyendo Datos del Teléfono...
Estado de Inicializacion 1
Nuevo Imei: 22222222222222x
Reiniciando el Teléfono...
Operaciَn realizada.    *Best Regards
zZKey Team*

----------


## chahourhassan

شكرا لك أخي ..

----------

